# Koi springen aus Teich



## bunny1 (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

bin neu hier im Forum und hab mal ne Frage.Habe seit einem Jahr einen Koiteich den Fischen gehts gut sie fressen und scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen allerdings sind mir in den letzten 3 Wochen 2 Kois aus dem Teich rausgesprungen und gestorben,woran kann das liegen und was kann ich eventuell dagegen tun.Hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen!
Danke!!!


----------



## Doogie (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Koi springen aus Teich*

Zwei heisse Kandidaten sind a) schlechte Wasserwerte und b) __ Parasiten

Punkt a) kannst du ganz leicht selber überprüfen, kauf Dir ein Mess-Set (bei Dehner, Hornbach & Co und miss einmal die Qualität deines Wassers

Punkt b) ist für den Laien schwieriger rauszufinden, beobachte mal ob Deine Fische sich öfter an Steinen scheuern, oder ob die Auffälligkeiten auf der Oberfläche der Tiere erkennen kannst 

lG
Doogie


----------



## bunny1 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Koi springen aus Teich*

Danke Dir erstmal für Deine schnelle Antwort.
habe Wasserwerte schon gemessen, bis auf minimal erhöhte Nitritwerte(JBL 0,05) ist das Wasser in Ordnung.Ab und zu scheuern sie sich an einer Falte oder so aber ganz selten und Tiere sind auch nicht zu erkennen.
Gruß
Bunny1


----------



## rainthanner (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Koi springen aus Teich*

Hallo, 

kannst du ausschliesen, dass eine Katze die Koi rausfischte? 

Sowas hatten wir hier im Forum schon oft. Meist lassen sie den Fisch dann einfach liegen.  


Die anderen Möglichkeiten hat Doogie ja schon beschrieben. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Findling (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Koi springen aus Teich*

Hallo Bunny1, hallo zusammen,

möchte mal einen ganz anderen Gedankengang ins Gespräch einbringen.

Daher erst mal die Frage: Wie sieht deine Ufergestaltung aus?

Bei meinen Koi kann ich ab und zu beobachten, dass sie aus dem Wasser springen, um vermutlich fliegende Insekten zu fangen. Kann es sein, dass deine das Gleiche machen, dabei aber zu nahe am Ufer/Teichrand springen und dann neben dem Teich landen? 

Ich habe bei mir einen Flachwasserstreifen von ca. 50 cm Breite angelegt, damit springende Fische im Notfall da landen und sich wieder ins rettende tiefe Wasser zurückziehen können. Die Wassertiefe reicht hier aber mMn auf keinen Fall für den zum Sprung benötigten "Anlauf" aus. Daher müsste bei meinen Koi der Absprungpunkt immer mindestens 50 cm von trockenen Ufer entfernt liegen. Solange sie also kein systematisches Koiweitsprungtraining machen, dürfte eigentlich nichts passsieren.

Des weiteren hat dieser Streifen den Vorteil, dass die lieben Katzen aus der Nachbarschaft sich bereits 4 nasse Pfoten holen müssen, ehe sie überhaupt in gefährliche Nähe der Fische kommen. Hat auch was für sich.

Vielleicht hat dein Problem ja einen solch "einfachen" Hintergrund.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## bunny1 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Koi springen aus Teich*

Danke erst mal für Eure Antworten.
Also das mit der Katze kann ich ausschließen  ich habe einen kleinen Stromzaun  da mir Nachbars Katze voriges Jahr einige Koi geklaut hat.Das mit der Flachwasserzone hört sich gut an ,bei mir geht es nämlich gleich ins Tiefe.Kannst Du mir eventuell ein paar Fotos schicken?Ich hab da nicht so ne richtige Vorstellung wie das aussieht.Danke erstmal.

Gruß bunny1


----------



## Findling (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Koi springen aus Teich*

Hallo bunny1,

wegen technischer Probleme mit meinem PC zu Hause kann ich zur Zeit leider keine aktuellen Fotos einstellen, sondern nur von meinem Büro-PC (Chef guck weg) posten.

Du kannst dir aber einige Bilder von meinem Teich in der Rubrik "Ich und mein Teich" unter "Mein Reich" anschauen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## bunny1 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Koi springen aus Teich*

Danke Dir für Deine Mail gucke gleich mal rein.

Gruß
bunny1


----------

